# rac lt2's



## deeds4001 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey, 
Im about a 21 handicap and 15 years old, and im looking into getting new irons for christmas. One set that has really caught my interest is the taylormade rac lt2's. even tho my handicap is quite high im a fairly decent ball striker however i only hit a 5 iron about 155. I also really like the look of a blade but with the forgiveness of a cavity back. Would the lt2's be right for me or should i go for the os2's?
thanks
p.s my swing speed is around 90mph


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have had both the OS and the LT sets. My higher handicap friends all agree that the more classical design, with less offset, of the LT's gives a more confidant look to the club. We're just a bunch of old fashioned guys, not too keen on the offset of modern club design. 

I don't think swing speed is the issue, but rather how well you release in the striking zone. If you aren't pushing or slicing dramatically, the LT set with less offset would probably be fine. 

Maybe you will want to consider whether to go with regular shafts considering your distance with the 5 iron. The magic number seems to match up with about a 7 iron from 150 as a rule of thumb to say someone should use stiff shafts.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Id have to say the LTS


----------

